

Google Coder: a simple way to make web stuff on Raspberry Pi - hepha1979
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/4837

======
thaweatherman
So you can install other stuff on there right? If I want to use some cool
framework can I? Or am I just restricted in what the browser IDE provides?

